# New Preacher



## Richard King (Aug 22, 2006)

Our church will vote on a new pastor this week who is coming clear out to West Texas from Philadelphia, PA. I feel certain the vote will go his way. 

Therefore, I was wondering from you guys who have moved to new churches to preach. What is the most helpful thing people can do for you? What makes it easier or special or encouraging when you are walking into a whole new situation?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 22, 2006)

Congrats on a new preacher hope all works out well for you and your church!!

Blade


----------



## BJClark (Aug 23, 2006)

I realize I'm not a preacher, but maybe this will give you some ideas..

make them feel welcome..

When we brought in a New Pastor to our church we had a celebration, granted our Pastor was retiring, and that may not be the case in your church, but we had a "passing of the tie" (our former pastor always wore ties even when working around the church grounds mowing the lawn, and the new one wasn't keen on them) so it was more of a running joke within our church about all the various ties our pastor owned. And it allowed our new pastor and his wife to see the FUN side of the congregation.

We also had a "passing of the Bible" where the retiring pastor gave a Bible to the New Pastor, as a passing the torch of leadership and teaching authority of the church over to him.

And because our Pastor was retiring it was easy to have His retirement party and the welcoming party of the new pastor at the same time.

Even if your Pastor has left and couldn't do something like that, the Elders could get together and do a Bible presentation to Him as their new Pastor/ teacher.


We had a pounding, as they bought a house before they arrived. And everyone brought food to help fill their pantry and home...a pound of sugar, a pound of flour, or whatever food item, some even bought cleaning supplies; all things they would need to get set up in a new house.

We also had a list of people sign up for the first week or two, while they were getting settled in and unpacking, to take them meals, so they didn't have to cook.

Anyway, those are some of the things our church did to welcome our new Pastor and his family.




[Edited on 8-23-2006 by BJClark]

[Edited on 8-23-2006 by BJClark]


----------



## turmeric (Aug 23, 2006)

Good ideas, we're in the same boat at our church, he arrives this week. I will see if we can implement some of these.


----------



## govols (Aug 23, 2006)

Richard,

Not knowing the answer, I must ask - do church bodies vote for a pastor or is the elders that vote?


----------



## CDM (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> Richard,
> 
> Not knowing the answer, I must ask - do church bodies vote for a pastor or is the elders that vote?



The congregation votes, and yes, the (ruling) elders have a vote too as members of the congregation.

This is one of the very few times the congregation has any *power*. The election of a Pastor is squarely in the hands of the congregation.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> Richard,
> 
> Not knowing the answer, I must ask - do church bodies vote for a pastor or is the elders that vote?



yes as mentioned above the congregation votes. 
In fact that happens tonight at a special meeting but before that there was a pastoral search committee that decided who to present to the congregation. 
This may not be the norm for every PCA church. Ours is a church plant that hasn't been particularized yet and I am relatively new to the PCA so I feel quite impressed with myself that I even know what particularized means!


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 23, 2006)

In the PCA, isnt the process actually an elder vote then congregational vote or congregational vote then elder vote???


----------



## BJClark (Aug 23, 2006)

Romans922,



> In the PCA, isnt the process actually an elder vote then congregational vote or congregational vote then elder vote???



In our church it was a Congregational vote.

We voted in the Pastorial Search committee, then they went prayerfully seeking a new pastor, they kept the elders up to date on how it was going and the elders in turn kept the congregation updated on how the search was going. But ultimately it was the congregation who voted.


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 23, 2006)

Is there a stated policy on how it should run in the PCA?


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 23, 2006)

Nevermind, I found it in BCO 20


----------



## matthew11v25 (Aug 24, 2006)

I would extend invitations to dinner or lunch with with either families or one on one with other guys (also including the wife)...although they will most likely turn it down because of just settling down, the invitation is what counts. 

Also, shoot for alot of "positive reinforcment" as the family is settling, so no additional stress and pressure is added that is not necissary.


----------



## JOwen (Aug 24, 2006)

As one who just moved to a new charge (Scottish Presbyterian to Continental Reformed), perhaps I can give a bit of insight into the question.

When we arrived, we had the following:

More than enough help to unload the semi-truck (15-20 ppl);
Fridge, freezer, cupboards, and pantry stocked with food;
Bathroom supplied with everything from tooth paste to shampoo;
Meals prepared for the next 4 days by the Kitchen Committee;
Ladies came is shifts to help unpack and/or watch the children.
Men set up beds, and assembled furnature. 
The house was absolutely spotless in every respect, the lawn was mowed.
First months rent plus utilities was paid in advance.
A Church directory was placed in our hands.
A list of doctors, mechanics, good places to shop, and map of the area were on the table.
Phone numbers for the Christian School.
Flowers and welcome cards waiting on the dinning room table.

When we arrived, we were completely overwhelmed by the detail of care. We were not able to bring our washer and dryer from our last charge, so the next morning, the Consistory arrived with a brand new industrial set for my wife. She was speechless.

The point the congregation was trying to make was "we want your move to be completely stress free when it comes to worldly needs". And indeed it was. What this allowed us to do is settle in without having to think of anything else but the flock. As the pastor, it allowed me to hit the ground running, concentrating on sermons and visitation.

I've never experianced such care before in the ministry. It made us feel right at home.

Hope this helps a bit.

JL


----------



## Richard King (Aug 24, 2006)

WOW! Jerrold, thanks! There were a lot of things I would never have thought of there. 
Our congregational meeting was somewhat of a downer but I think we have a new preacher. We voted but the session in Dallas has to approve because we have not been made a particular church yet. 
It was odd. There were objections by a very few people regarding things that I would never have considered. 
But the large majority voted yes and after this weekend it will be official we think. I just want to help the guy and his family feel welcome in a town that is OVERRUN by churches but desparate for actual knowledge about the Bible. Thanks to all for the suggestions.


----------



## larryjf (Aug 24, 2006)

What the new pastors name?


----------



## Richard King (Aug 24, 2006)

IF we get the greenlight and he actually is the new pastor...his name is James (Jim) Angehr


----------



## JOwen (Sep 17, 2006)

So did you get a new pastor?


----------



## Richard King (Sep 17, 2006)

yes we did. Last Sunday was his first day. I had to be gone so I heard him for the first time today. He seems like a great guy. Good bible preaching. He isn't in his house yet but we will use a lot of your ideas when he settles.


----------



## bfrank (Sep 17, 2006)

Richard, 

I am curious as to why y'all are hiring a new pastor already. Isn't Providence fairly new to Lubbock...a church plant? What happened to the planting pastor?


----------



## Richard King (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bfrank_
> Richard,
> 
> I am curious as to why y'all are hiring a new pastor already. Isn't Providence fairly new to Lubbock...a church plant? What happened to the planting pastor?




Yep. It is a church plant. I have been there a year and already have had three pastors. I'll U2U with details.


----------



## JOwen (Sep 17, 2006)

May our Lord grant gospel success to your new Pastor and the local congregation!

Blessings!

J. Lewis


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOwen_
> As one who just moved to a new charge (Scottish Presbyterian to Continental Reformed), perhaps I can give a bit of insight into the question.
> 
> When we arrived, we had the following:
> ...


----------

